# Gardneri Panchax Killifish questions



## AquaAggie (Jan 4, 2013)

Found one of these guys at the LFS this weekend and looked to cool to pass up. Did a brief search online to check for comparability water parameters etc. low and behold suprise suprise since then I have found a horde of conflicting information. Really it comes down to this:
1) are theses fish ok solo (if not how many do I need, I heard males fight)
2) are they ok community fish (with dwarf gourami, neon tetras, Cory cats, and guppys)

Thank a bunch for the help!!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

They are more "out going" than most killies and generally peaceful.A pair is best even though the female is not as well colored,in her presence the male will make up for it.
NICE FISH! ENJOY!


----------



## AquaAggie (Jan 4, 2013)

So if I can't find a female is the male ok solo in the community?
If I got another male would they be ok together in the community?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Probly better off with single male than having two.


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

I had a killifish a few years ago but. Mine was yellow so idk if its the same species or not. Mine tried to eat some of the other fish(half to 3/4 its size). It died trying to eat one of my otto catfish. I found them lying on the gravel with half of an otto sticking out of it. Its also liked to jump out. That was my experience but yours could be different. 
I would be cautious when u add him. Watch closely if he goes after your neons or guppies.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

The killifish A. gardneri is very intolerant, speciallity males. If it is too tight, there is always a dead time. The basin must be large and densely planted.
I had about 100 juveniles A.gardneri done in size 5mm to my adult catfish (july). Did not pay attention. When they were 1.5 cm, they have the catfish so stressed out that I have lost some.
A beautiful fish, but problematic.


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

Did you get them? If so, how is it going?


----------



## AquaAggie (Jan 4, 2013)

I already had him when I posted but haven't been home since I got him Saturday. Will see tonight and update


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

very nice hope its doing alright in your tank.


----------



## AquaAggie (Jan 4, 2013)

UPDATE:
Had the killifish (whitish with red spots and yellow edging on fins) for four days now. He is still acting a little shy buy doesn't appear to e chasing anyone. Everyone else is still fully intact, so far so good. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yay


----------

